# Red dot on phone button on iphone



## Veej

Does anyone have the red dot on phone button on iphone, that doesn't go away?


----------



## Totalshock

Veej said:


> Does anyone have the red dot on phone button on iphone, that doesn't go away?


Yep, I see it as well. It seems to go away if I review my recent calls list, but it reappears if I kill and re-establish my network connection (by switching on and then off airplane mode, for example.)

Also, I noticed that every time I connect to the cell network, there's a red dot over the Voicemail tab. It does not go away, even if I call my voicemail, if I don't have a voicemail. If I call in to my voicemail and actually HAVE voicemail, then it goes away. As near as I can figure.


----------



## An Old Soul

Same here, on Fido. I guess we'll have to live with it... gonna Google it and report back.


----------



## a7mc

The red dot is the voicemail indicator. Since Rogers doesn't have visual voicemail, it's not going to work properly. However, it does work "partially". If you want to get rid of the dot, call your cell phone and leave yourself a message. You should notice the dot turn into a "1+". THEN call your voicemail and clear the message. The dot should now go away and only appear if you have voicemail.

The catch? If you turn off the phone, the blank indicator will come back and you have to start all over (leave yourself a message again to clear it).

As long as you don't turn off the phone, once you clear it, it seems to work fine after that.

A7


----------



## An Old Soul

I found a little more detail on MacWorld:

iPhone Central: Unlocking = confused voicemail

"The same day that Cyrus Farivar wrote a guide to unlocking your iPhone (for free) on Macworld.com, I went through the unlock process myself, my first hacking of the phone. It worked perfectly, with only a slightly disconcerting red dot on my Phone icon. Perhaps the hardest part of the process was finding someone in the office with a T-Mobile SIM card that I could borrow to test that everything worked OK.

After verifying my unlocked status, I put my stock iPhone SIM card back in, and was back up and running on my normal phone number. A few days later I pulled out my phone and saw a box requesting that I enter my voicemail password (something I haven’t had to do since I set up Visual Voicemail on the phone when I activated it). I immediately thought, “oh no, did unlocking and switching SIMs mess up my voicemail?” I entered the password and waited anxiously for what seemed like minutes (several seconds, probably) before a red number “1” popped up on the Voicemail badge. I tapped to get to my voicemail and was able to play the message from my wife.

The moral of the story is, hacking and/or unlocking your iPhone isn’t something Apple intended you to do, and might mess things up. I got lucky, but don’t be surprised if swapping SIMs leads to some software confusion."


----------

